# Vorschläge für neue Visitenkarten Bilder



## Repli (26. April 2005)

Hi zusammen ^^

Ich habe eben mal eure Visitenkarten Bilder betrachtet und irgendwie ist da keins der Menschen dabei was mir wirklich gut gefällt.

Also habe ich mal kurz Photoshop aufgemacht und bisschen rumgefuddelt. Das Ergebnis seht ihr ja unten.

Ihr könnt diese ja noch mit in euer "Sortiment" reinnehmen oder sie ggf. ändern. Wollte euch somit nur mal Danke sagen für das nette Tool dass ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Repli.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. April 2005)

Danke für die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast, wir werden schauen wie wir dieses Verwenden können. :>


----------

